# A new P.V.C. 'Domo' on VW Crafter or Mercedes Sprinter



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

The October Motorhome Monthly Magazine has a short article on the New 'Domo' imported by Wellhouse leisure.

The 'vans, built by Domo are distributed by Reimo in Germany.

www.wellhouseleisure.com ( nothing about it there though)

But see it here www.reisevan.de ( German language website but quite good pictures)

According to the article they should be on display by Wellhouse, at the York show ........... anyone seen it?

Harvey


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Domo*

We saw this article while we were on holiday, and I rang Wellhouse. Apparently the demo vehicle they had for the York show has now gone back to Germany, and it doesn't look as if they'll have one until well into the new year.

The company, which is fairly small has orders for 18, and the Wellhouse demonstrator is some way down that list.

Smick


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Thanks for the ifo. Smick.

Stop holding breath then ...................

Harvey


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I've just received an email from Wellhouse, It explains that Wellhouse are not going to be importing the Domo to the UK, and giving contact details in case anyone wants to consider buying one direct.

http://www.reisevan.de

Wellhouse say that although they were originally hoping to be able to offer the Domo for around £40k, but they say it was looking like around £43k for RHD, before the pound started dropping against the Euro. The price now would be more like £46k to £48k, and this was a factor in the decision, coupled with delivery times.

But the email goes on to say that Wellhouse are developing their own big panel van conversion, Renault Master based. They are hoping to have it at the Peterborough show in March.


----------

